# Obexfs and fuse

## Lion

I have a problem getting obexfs to work under fuse.

When I want to mount my phone, a direct call of obexfs works:

```
obexfs -b00-E0-03-67-97-0F -B 12 -- /mnt/tmp
```

will mount my phone (Nokia 6670, thus the -B 12) on /mnt/tmp

When I try

```
mount -t fuse "obexfs#-b00-E0-03-67-97-0F -B 12" /mnt/tmp
```

(which I thought should be equivalent), I see on the phone that it is being accessed, but no mount results.

Is there something obvious I am overlooking?

----------

## loeb-it

In my case the upgrade to fuse-2.6.4-r1 caused this problem. Downgrading to fuse-2.6.3 worked in my case. 

I habe build the fuse module from my kernel tree (2.6.20-beyond2). Perhaps this module is incompatible to fuse-2.6.4-r1. 

Which fuse module do you use, the one from the fuse ebuild or the one from your kernel? Btw. is the module loaded (is it listed in lsmod)?

Hope this is of some help.

Greetings

----------

## Lion

I don't know which version of fuse is actually running at the moment.

Both fuse-2.6.4-r1 and the fuse module from kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r5 were installed.

I cannot tell which module was built last and actually loaded.

I have removed fuse from the kernel source configuration and re-built fuse.

I will try with both 2.6.4-r1 and 2.6.3, and post the results.

The only other thing that I use fuse for (and that needs to keep working) is ntfs3g.

When I switch back to 2.6.3, it works.

It appears that mount.fuse in 2.6.4-r1 adds an -o to the command line which is not understood by the obexfs command.

Henk de Leeuw

----------

## prox

 *loeb-it wrote:*   

> In my case the upgrade to fuse-2.6.4-r1 caused this problem. Downgrading to fuse-2.6.3 worked in my case. 

 

I had the same problem, downgrading to 2.6.3 worked for me, too.  Thanks!

- Mark

----------

## loeb-it

Since fuse-2.6.3 isn't in portage any more, I found a workaround:

in my auto.misc I added:

```

handy           -fstype=fuse,sync,allow_other,umask=0000,users :/usr/local/bin/handymount

```

And placed this simple script in /usr/local/bin :

```

obexfs -b XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX -B 9 -N $@

```

Of course you need to replace "XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX" with the ID of your device. 

At least this works with sys-fs/fuse-2.7.2

Hoping this is of some help  :Wink: 

----------

## marens

This syntax seems to be really problematic. From the examples i found at http://dev.zuckschwerdt.org/openobex/wiki/ObexFs only the obexfs calls worked properly. After a bit of debugging autofs i found out that the call to mount -t fuse failed because of some syntax weirdness. 

```
W810i -fstype=fuse,allow_other :"obexfs#-b00:1A:75:5F:F8:04"
```

is the code in my /etc/auto.obexfs.W810i that finally works.

----------

